# Solved: msxct.exe



## reidy100 (May 11, 2005)

Hi guys, a bit wary of the above program, should I be????

Win 98 SE

ran spybot adaware reg mechanic

Here is the Hijack this Log anything suspicious??

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 08:01:36, on 31/05/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = www.mostwantedgame.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.mqqkydjedle.org/_D_j4cO_07WOjN7zN7H8w/3v83295glT71BpSeEzP2soV1b9AF2gUbiEy5jMy0zi.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://uk.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Yahoo! UK and Ireland
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_3_17_0.DLL
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: IEsearch.clsIESpy - {4508E20C-ACAD-11D2-9FC0-00550076E06F} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\2SEARCH\PLUGIN.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: BT Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_3_17_0.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemFlt] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSINET.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVComs] c:\windows\SYSTEM\LVComS.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Mouse\point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE c:\windows\SYSTEM\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpeedTouch USB Diagnostics] "C:\Program Files\Alcatel\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe" /icon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\INSTALLSHIELD\UPDATESERVICE\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msxct] msxct.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [FltProcess] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSINET.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: QuickTranslate - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference Titles\edtrans.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: QuickDefine - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference Titles\eddefine.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O9 - Extra button: BT Yahoo! Sidebar - {51085E3D-A958-42A2-A6BE-A6A9B0BAF276} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\BROWSER\YSIDEBARIE.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: BT &Yahoo! Sidebar - {51085E3D-A958-42A2-A6BE-A6A9B0BAF276} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\BROWSER\YSIDEBARIE.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCVW.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCVW.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCVW.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mp3: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin3.dll
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE3409C4-9E26-4F8E-83E4-778498F9E7B4} (PB_Uploader Class) - http://static.photobox.co.uk/sg/common/uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/msnmessengersetupdownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {20048BB3-DB68-11CF-9CAF-00AA006CB425} (007installer Control) - http://download.007guard.com/msnnames/msnnames.cab

Much appreciate your help guys

Reidy100


----------



## reidy100 (May 11, 2005)

also just remembered another issue ... when it is time for the screensaver to operate a small screen pops up and says screensaver may have been infected with a virus, and s/saver doesnt run.

Reidy100


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi..No Anti Virus program..
AVG...http://free.grisoft.com/freeweb.php/doc/2/
Avast...http://www.avast.com/eng/down_home.html
Choose..one..D/load let it scan and remove what it finds...
Post a new HJT log....


----------



## reidy100 (May 11, 2005)

OK AVG found the following

Trojan horse Downloader.Small.43.J	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\msmsgs.exe	31/05/05 16:16	msmsgs.exe	5.31 KB
Trojan horse Downloader.Agent.11.BQ	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\svmhost.exe	31/05/05 16:16	svmhost.exe	11 KB
Trojan horse Downloader.Agent.6.BN	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MTC.dll	31/05/05 16:16	MTC.dll	84 KB
Trojan horse BackDoor.Iroffer.2.BJ	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dllcache\win32\services.exe	31/05/05 16:16	services.exe	210.66 KB
Trojan horse Downloader.Small.41.J	C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\bb.exe	31/05/05 16:16	bb.exe	28 KB
Trojan horse Downloader.Istbar.9.D	C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\uninstall.exe	31/05/05 16:16	uninstall.exe	5 KB
Trojan horse Dropper.Swicer.A	C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\ietrcrbl.exe	31/05/05 16:16	ietrcrbl.exe	165 KB
Trojan horse BackDoor.Iroffer.3.AG	C:\Program Files\%SYSTEMROOT%\SYSTEM\DRIVER\services.exe	31/05/05 16:16	services.exe	80.5 KB


----------



## reidy100 (May 11, 2005)

HJT NOW

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 16:35:00, on 31/05/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT HARDWARE\MOUSE\POINT32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ALCATEL\SPEEDTOUCH USB\DRAGDIAG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSXCT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG7\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG7\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG7\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYBOT - SEARCH & DESTROY\TEATIMER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG7\AVGWB.DAT
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG7\AVGVV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ACCESSORIES\WORDPAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = www.mostwantedgame.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.mqqkydjedle.org/_D_j4cO_07WOjN7zN7H8w/3v83295glT71BpSeEzP2soV1b9AF2gUbiEy5jMy0zi.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://uk.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Yahoo! UK and Ireland
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_3_17_0.DLL
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: IEsearch.clsIESpy - {4508E20C-ACAD-11D2-9FC0-00550076E06F} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\2SEARCH\PLUGIN.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: BT Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_3_17_0.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemFlt] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSINET.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVComs] c:\windows\SYSTEM\LVComS.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Mouse\point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE c:\windows\SYSTEM\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpeedTouch USB Diagnostics] "C:\Program Files\Alcatel\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe" /icon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\INSTALLSHIELD\UPDATESERVICE\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msxct] msxct.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG7\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG7\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG7\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [FltProcess] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSINET.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: QuickTranslate - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference Titles\edtrans.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: QuickDefine - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference Titles\eddefine.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O9 - Extra button: BT Yahoo! Sidebar - {51085E3D-A958-42A2-A6BE-A6A9B0BAF276} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\BROWSER\YSIDEBARIE.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: BT &Yahoo! Sidebar - {51085E3D-A958-42A2-A6BE-A6A9B0BAF276} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\BROWSER\YSIDEBARIE.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCVW.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCVW.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCVW.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mp3: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin3.dll
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE3409C4-9E26-4F8E-83E4-778498F9E7B4} (PB_Uploader Class) - http://static.photobox.co.uk/sg/common/uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/msnmessengersetupdownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {20048BB3-DB68-11CF-9CAF-00AA006CB425} (007installer Control) - http://download.007guard.com/msnnames/msnnames.cab

THNKS REIDY100


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi..A log expert will help you remove msxct.exe and any other bad entries in your HJT log...


----------



## reidy100 (May 11, 2005)

thanks blues harp


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

While your waiting you can clean up your start up items some.
in msconfig start up tab uncheck everything *but* scanregistry, systemtray your AVG entries and your firewall, which I didn't see in your HJT log. May be just one I'm not familiar with. If though you don't have a firewall D\L  Zone Alarm. 

Also under the general tab chose selective start up and uncheck process autoexec.bat and config.sys.
When finished reboot.


----------



## reidy100 (May 11, 2005)

done all that apart from firewall, do i need that ??


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.mqqkydjedle.org/_D_j4cO_...biEy5jMy0zi.htm
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: IEsearch.clsIESpy - {4508E20C-ACAD-11D2-9FC0-00550076E06F} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\2SEARCH\PLUGIN.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msxct] msxct.exe

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Restart in safe mode

Delete this file: c:\WINDOWS\system32\msxct.exe

Delete this folder: C:\PROGRAM FILES\2SEARCH

Reboot.


----------



## reidy100 (May 11, 2005)

ok I have done that, this is the latest HJT scan

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 08:26:29, on 01/06/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ALCATEL\SPEEDTOUCH USB\DRAGDIAG.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG7\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG7\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG7\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://uk.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Yahoo! UK and Ireland
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_3_17_0.DLL
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: BT Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_3_17_0.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpeedTouch USB Diagnostics] "C:\Program Files\Alcatel\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe" /icon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG7\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG7\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG7\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O8 - Extra context menu item: QuickTranslate - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference Titles\edtrans.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: QuickDefine - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference Titles\eddefine.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O9 - Extra button: BT Yahoo! Sidebar - {51085E3D-A958-42A2-A6BE-A6A9B0BAF276} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\BROWSER\YSIDEBARIE.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: BT &Yahoo! Sidebar - {51085E3D-A958-42A2-A6BE-A6A9B0BAF276} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\BROWSER\YSIDEBARIE.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCVW.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCVW.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCVW.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mp3: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin3.dll
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE3409C4-9E26-4F8E-83E4-778498F9E7B4} (PB_Uploader Class) - http://static.photobox.co.uk/sg/common/uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/msnmessengersetupdownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {20048BB3-DB68-11CF-9CAF-00AA006CB425} (007installer Control) - http://download.007guard.com/msnnames/msnnames.cab

done a search afterwards for Files containing msxct

found MSXCT1.ini in C:/ windows
MSXCT.exe in C:\windows\system
MSXCT.lgc in c:\windows\applog

and files containing text msxct in user.dat and system.dat

Thankyou 4 ure help btw


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Click here to see the full list of files this pest creates. Delete them if found on your machine.

Your log looks fine now.

You're welcome!


----------



## reidy100 (May 11, 2005)

manythanks

cleared the files out.
dont thinks its connected but cant run regedit,,, says program caused a divide overflow error ???? I can run msconfig ok wierd.. should i post this as a seperate problem ????

reidy100


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

I'm at a loss on that one.


----------

